
Show HN: Fully Featured, JavaScript DataTable Without JQuery - rushabh
https://medium.com/frapp%C3%A9-thoughts/things-i-learned-building-a-library-for-the-web-6846a588bf53
======
hilti
Awesome work. I already use your Frappe Charts, because they are lightweight
and really easy to use.

